# GPS for skiff



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Hey guys so I just ordered a 17 SUV but I don't know anything bout GPS. Ive used a Garmin on my little boat now but was hoping from input from you guys. What GPS do you guys recommend. I will be fishing mainly Tampa Bay but I do hope to eventually get to go to the keys or do some low country fishing etc. The one feature I absolutely want is side scan. Any input?


Deals get no better than this

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/lowrance-hds-9-gen-3-touch-unit-only-used-once.65014/


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Deals get no better than this
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/lowrance-hds-9-gen-3-touch-unit-only-used-once.65014/


In my opinion, there isn’t a better product on the market that comes close to FMT. Get a Simrad, and FMT’s chip.... total game changer


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you are fishing shallow and don't know the areas well, spend the money on the FMT chip and at least an Evo 3 9".
The areas down around Bradenton have lots of places you can run shallow if you know where. 
FMT can keep you right on track so you don't run aground. 
It can also show you minor contour details that you can't see with the naked eye. 
In the upper part of the bay there is a ton of shallow water to run and fish.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Keep in mind that side scan isn't all that useful in water less than 6'. I really like my HDS 7 gen2 touch and would definitely buy another HDS series unit. Although I am rarely fishing water more than 6', it is incredible at the jetties for the handful of times I run out there. That HDS 9 gen 3 listed above is a great unit.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The side scan is awesome for docks, pilings and rip rap.
And the occasional underwater feature or rock pile I fish.


----------

